# Building a lowrider bike trailer



## gonzy717 (May 23, 2008)

Post things about how to build a lowrider bike trailer... like instructions or step by step methods. Or just show off your sound system.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

those arent trailers

those are just trike kits


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

HAHA I MISS READ THE TOPIC SORRY :happysad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=411140&st=20


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i got an extra trike kit laying around so i might make one one day


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@May 26 2008, 09:45 AM~10738271
> *
> 
> 
> ...



foooo! aint nun of dos trailer bikes! :twak:
am i da only 1 who actually has a bike wif detachable trailer wit a audio system???????????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

dam. i gues im da only 1 wif a actual trailer bike. ima fukn pioneer :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

is dat evn rideabl? looks lyk its hardmounted 2 the bike n wont pivot if he turned.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 27 2008, 01:21 AM~10743902
> *is dat evn rideabl? looks lyk its hardmounted 2 the bike n wont pivot if he turned.
> *


 their both rideable


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

the blue 1s got brakets bolted 2 bolth sides of the reer axel. how duz it pivot?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 27 2008, 01:31 AM~10743948
> *the blue 1s got brakets bolted 2 bolth sides of the reer axel. how duz it pivot?
> *


by the trailor


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hmmmm. plus da weels r tuked in2 da trailer. if they evn pivot, it cant posibly turn alot. da weel wil rub. think ill stik wif my designs


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i seen them ride in person,u have to ask him how he builds it.trust me theres no problems with the riding hes a perfectionist


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 27 2008, 12:43 AM~10743981
> *i seen them ride in person,u have to ask him how he builds it.trust me theres no problems with the riding hes a perfectionist
> *


:dunno: unless its lyk a U shaped bracket dat bolts 2 reer axel, n pivots behind the fender 2 the trailer.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 27 2008, 04:38 PM~10743642
> *dam. i gues im da only 1 wif a actual trailer bike. ima fukn pioneer :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yeah man...you're a pioneer..oh em gee. :uh:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

it has fenders now.....


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i want to ride a bike with a trailor


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/bob-yak-bicycle-tourin...1QQcmdZViewItem

this would make a very good trailer


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@May 29 2008, 11:07 AM~10762102
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/bob-yak-bicycle-tourin...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> this would make a very good trailer
> *


YEA THERE WAS A KID HERE THAT HAD A TRAILER LIKE THAT WITH A CUSTOM BOX ON IT IT WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 27 2008, 02:51 AM~10744116
> *yeah man...you're a pioneer..oh em gee.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

in the process


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I wouldn't mind one for dangerous.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 24 2009, 06:24 PM~13379029
> *in the process
> 
> 
> ...


  looks tight!!


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

I took one of those trailers from walmart that you can fit two kids in and stripped it down to the frame. i made a floor from wood planks and strap a dog crate to it and take the pooch on rides with me and the kids. everyone loves it even the dog. here are some pics of when i first put it together and took it out for a test run.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Pics of the blazer/jimmy :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 24 2009, 09:24 PM~13379029
> *in the process
> 
> 
> ...


what did you use to bend that square bar


----------

